# Carpet and on road racing?



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have searched the forum a bit and I am not finding what I am looking for. I have searched you tube for some video answers and have not found much there.
Question I just bought a used off road car and i have a indoor carpet track within a hour of me. I know nothing about the cars or anything to do with that kind of racing. I want to learn more. Do you guy's have some online info I can find? 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm assuming this is the spot you are referencing... 

http://www.norcarracing.com/

In your searching use "norcar" and/or "the gate" and you'll see a number of discussions


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks so much I am starting to find some info. What would you guys recommend for a new guy to buy to start out?
I am hoping to make it to the gate to watch and get some info on Sunday!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

rcdude65 said:


> Thanks so much I am starting to find some info. What would you guys recommend for a new guy to buy to start out?
> I am hoping to make it to the gate to watch and get some info on Sunday!!!!


We'd be happy to talk to you about the different classes etc when you come out Sunday. Think about what you would like to spend and whether you are looking to go new, or used because that will help us point you in the right direction as far as cars and classes.


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

Chaz955i said:


> We'd be happy to talk to you about the different classes etc when you come out Sunday. Think about what you would like to spend and whether you are looking to go new, or used because that will help us point you in the right direction as far as cars and classes.



I know I will be going used. I just bought a slash off ebay but I do not want to wait until spring to run it. I just want to start out in the rookie bracket and slowly learn and race better.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

There will certainly be differing opinions on what class is best for you, but my stance is VTA is great for beginners (I am one). We run them with 25.5 turn brushless motors and the speeds are controllable and give you ample time to react which is great for rookies. You'll see some really good racing Sunday I'm sure, and plenty of good folks more than willing to answer your questions.


----------

